# dam media pass virus



## rizla1 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi all , hopefully some can help me i got the media pass virus last . it kept redownloading even though my avast keep aborting the conection then installed itself .so far i have used avast, adware , malewarebytes and spybot followed online instructions  nad i kepp getting shit trying to download . there are no media pass folder or any thing i thought it was gone this moring but no :shadedshu . any ideas?  

as fare as i no its a bad virus that records what you do online i think. and just know  my firefox froze .lol thought i was gona have to rite that again.
also i got it on http://watchfamilyguyonline.org/         www. wtso com is fuked to excuse the language


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

If it keeps downloading stuff, try to disconnect from the internet (pull the cable) and work from there. And give nod32 a try. That thing found stuff on my PC other programs didn't.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

+1 to nod32


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> +1 to nod32



Its a good program really. I'm going to get the full version. Much better than everythign I've tried before.

PS offtopic: Crazy, I jsut saw you sent me a PM, you have to wait a couple of hours till I can answer it BECAUSE the company content filter won't let me access it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

lol its no big deal man i just left a wall post  no big thing that and from the looks of things not be further off topic it would appear im stalking you on TPU 

back on topic i had nod32 once and i miss it every damn day of my life since  im just 2 cheap to buy an AV program thus i stick to crappy AVG free

if all else fails u may have to go to the Hijack this forums and run Hijack this with there help your pretty much assured to get rid of what ever is plaguing you just have to be willing to follow the steps they give you


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks il try. , just tryed nod site and im getting rederected. il get it and try  thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

nod32/kaspersky are the two big AV's these days.


because i am just THIS GOD DAMNED AWESOME, i have downloaded the file for you, renamed it (so the scanner wont know what it is) and uploaded it to a website the virus shouldnt block.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4Z2486PK


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2010)

way to go Mussels there needs to be like a most helpfull moderator button so at the end of the year we can see who the most awesome mod is altho i think it would be mussels anyway since he mingles with the average TPUers more often then not


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nod32/kaspersky are the two big AV's these days.
> 
> 
> because i am just THIS GOD DAMNED AWESOME, i have downloaded the file for you, renamed it (so the scanner wont know what it is) and uploaded it to a website the virus shouldnt block.
> ...



thanks mate. good plan i downloaded nod and it wouldnt fully install 

i still havent got rid of it , last place it was hiding was C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local/temp the gipsy it redirects me from tpu and other websites but avast stops it most of the time , but i still dont like it on here.

if anyone else gets the media pass ,disconect your cable straight away and try stop the process in task manager before i does its work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

time to reinstall windows and just get it overwith  a reinstall cures the issue 99.9% of the time unless its a boot virus thats in the bios and thats well extremely rare thus the 99.9


----------



## MRCL (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm wouldn't fully install you say... say, I don't know if it exists, but does nod32 have a portable verison? Meaning you can put it on a thumb drive, plug it in and just execute it without installing anything? If not, try googling for a destroyer/antivirus program that does. This might be a solution prior to wipe everything. Because if the virus or whatever you caught migrated into a file you want to back up, reinstalling Windows would lead to nothing.

And Crazy change your avatar ffsake, it creeps me out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

hell no man thats what my eyes really did use to look like not that bad mind you but damn close now there normal but its comical it fits me crazyeyesreaper = crazy eyed avatar in a vette with a cigar it just fits 

and more on topic i still feel a full install is the best bet its simple its easy and it works

oh off topic again i thought about taking a grim reaper pic and giving it googely eyes but im to lazy


----------



## MRCL (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hell no man thats what my eyes really did use to look like not that bad mind you but damn close now there normal but its comical it fits me crazyeyesreaper = crazy eyed avatar in a vette with a cigar it just fits
> 
> and more on topic i still feel a full install is the best bet its simple its easy and it works
> 
> oh off topic again i thought about taking a grim reaper pic and giving it googely eyes but im to lazy



But but but 

Well yeah a reinstall is the easiest and safest way but if it can be avoided, why not try to.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

true enough i suppose but i tend to go the SUREFIRE method and that tends to be HiJack This and there forum or a full reinstall


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 12, 2010)

ok i got nod installed this time (thanks mussels) but it wouldnt let me open any website?   is it just extremly slow because its filtering everything?

it doesnt really matter as long as i gets rid of it. i had to uninstall it to come back on nd write this my electric ran out in the middle of scaning so i will reinstall now and retry . still getting the odd popup . i did delete everything in that temp folder . + reinstalling not on option atm il get another hdd to back everything up first.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2010)

if u can have NOD scan in windows safe mode should make the process less painfull and alot quicker


----------

